# Como Programar una Eprom M27C256B-12F1 ??



## lulubavarian (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola a todos, he estado investigando y he tratando de encontrar la manera mas adecuada de saber cual es la programacion que tiene una Eprom M27C256B-12F1 y cual es el metodo correcto de programar una nueva Eprom M27C256B-12F1 con respecto a la manera de programacion y programador correcto, esto con la informacion de la Eprom antigua, por cierto la nueva Eprom esta totalmente en blanco.

Gracias, espero que me ayuden con este problema


----------



## miguelus (Ene 31, 2012)

lulubavarian dijo:


> Hola a todos, he estado investigando y he tratando de encontrar la manera mas adecuada de saber cual es la programacion que tiene una Eprom M27C256B-12F1 y cual es el metodo correcto de programar una nueva Eprom M27C256B-12F1 con respecto a la manera de programacion y programador correcto, esto con la informacion de la Eprom antigua, por cierto la nueva Eprom esta totalmente en blanco. Gracias, espero que me ayuden con este problema



Buenas tardes lulubavarian.
Por lo que deduzco lo que pretendes es copiar los datos que hay en una EPROM y pasarlos a la otra y doy por supuesto que no tienes un Grabador/Programador para este tipo de memorias.
Al ser una memoria de ese tamaño (32K x 8) el realizarlo a mano puede ser una tarea imposible de realizar.

El realizar un programador para este tipo de memorias es una tarea compleja aunque solo sea para un caso puntual como lo que pretendes, copiar una memoria.
En base sería.
1 - Un contador que contara hasta 32768, con esto diricionaríamos las dos Memorias
2 - Los pines correspondientes a los datos, irian conexionados en paraleleo en las dos Memorias.
3 - Se necesitaría de una lógica adicional para controlar que una memoria lea y la otra escriba lo que esté en esa posición de memoria.

Este sería el procerdimiento, que para copiar una EPROM no sé si vale la pena meterse en ese "Charco"
En los comercios de componentes, antiguamente se ofrecia el servicio de Grabar/Copiar este tipo de memorias ya que es un equipo caro y no está al alcance de todo el mundo.
Mira por tu zona a ver si en alguno ofrecen este servicio.
Otra posibilidad es en los negocios de Máquinas de Recreativas "Marcianitios" en esas máquinas siempre hay alguna EPROM y suelen tener equipos para programarlas.
Yo hace ya muchos años trabajé en una empresa de este tipo, pero ahora no sé si esto sigue igual.

Sal u2


----------



## lulubavarian (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola miguelus, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, buscando en internet encontre un programador este lo encontre en ebay la pagina es, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190482303263&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123 , este vendedor asegura que dicho programador vale para programar el M27C256B-12F1, lo que no se es que si este sirve para leer la eprom antigua.

Ahora tampoco tengo muy claro el procedimiento para programar la nueva eprom y que necesito para esto.

Por lo visto este trabajo implica trabajo, al parecer no es tan simple como programar un  pic para un proyecto simple.

Te agradeceria mucho si me ayudan con procedimiento para esto, tambien adjunto las fotos del programador segun parece el de marca Willem y sirve para muchos tipos de EPROMs, PICs, CHIPs Y demas.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## miguelus (Feb 1, 2012)

Por lo que veo en la página, tiene buena pinta y no es caro (quizá pida uno )

Se supone que si es un grabador también será un lector.
Igualmente, supongo, que vendrá con su software.

Esta tarde, cuando regrese de trabajar, echaré una hojeada más tranquilamente.

Sal U2


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 1, 2012)

lulubavarian dijo:


> Hola miguelus, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, buscando en internet encontre un programador este lo encontre en ebay la pagina es, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190482303263&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123 , este vendedor asegura que dicho programador vale para programar el M27C256B-12F1, lo que no se es que si este sirve para leer la eprom antigua.
> 
> Ahora tampoco tengo muy claro el procedimiento para programar la nueva eprom y que necesito para esto.
> 
> ...



Hola.....debes considerar que dicho programador trabaja por puerto LPT paralelo de los antiguos y que las PC modernas no disponen ya de dicho puerto de salida/entrada.

La programación de la EPROM es un proceso sencillo con tales dispositivos...lees con el software del programador la memoria original y luego de reemplazarla por una vaciá la grabas.
El proceso de grabación en si es colocar el dato en el bus de datos, una dirección en el bus de direcciones(0 a 32767), levantar el tiempo recomendado por el fabricante(generalmente del orden de los mili segundos) la tensión en el pin de programación(VPP) en tu caso de 5Vdc a 12.5Vdc(antiguamente se hacia a 21Vdc) y volver a repetir el proceso con cada una de las direcciones de la EPROM que en tu caso es 32768 veces.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lulubavarian (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola Ric, gracias por tu respuesta, quieres decir que simplemente pongo la Eprom antigua en el grabador/lector, la leo con el software que me viene, retiro le Eprom antigua, coloco la nueva Eprom en el programador y simplemente grabo la nueva?? asi de rapido?

Tengo algunas dudas:
La programacion o informacion que se leyo al principio de la antigua Eprom, si se queda grabada en el programa al momento que retiro la Eprom? para simplemente colocar la nueva?
Al momento que retiro la antigua Eprom no se borra la programacion o informacion que fue leida?
Y en el caso de que si se quede grabada la programacion o informacion en el software del programador, simplemente coloco la nueva Eprom en el programador y pongo grabar? y listo?

Son muchas dudas ya se es que es la primera vez que voy a hacer este tipo de programaciones y el problema es que necesito esta Eprom lo mas rapido por eso consulto a quienes entienden mejor

Gracias por su ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 6, 2012)

lulubavarian dijo:


> Hola Ric, gracias por tu respuesta, quieres decir que simplemente pongo la Eprom antigua en el grabador/lector, la leo con el software que me viene, retiro le Eprom antigua, coloco la nueva Eprom en el programador y simplemente grabo la nueva?? asi de rapido?
> 
> Tengo algunas dudas:
> La programacion o informacion que se leyo al principio de la antigua Eprom, si se queda grabada en el programa al momento que retiro la Eprom? para simplemente colocar la nueva?
> ...



Todo depende del software de control que tenga el  programador...generalmente la lectura se hace y queda en un bufeer en  pantalla y es posible grabar cuantas eprom quieras después de ser leeida  la primera mientras no cierres el programa ya que se perdería los datos leídos....también es cierto que generalmente se lee y luego se guarda en un archivo dicho buffer para su posterior utilización pudiendo en cualquier momento "levantarlo" y escribir una nueva eprom vaciá.

Ric.


----------

